

Systemantics (how systems work and fail) - jk4930
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systemantics

======
jk4930
I'd like advise to read <http://www.draftymanor.com/bart/systems1.htm> and the
five following chapters, too. I have the book by Gall and it's both an amusing
and informative read (especially if one has some background in complex
systems).

This failure/flaw perspective is very useful for finding problems to develop
products for.

